# What is the genetic makeup of pheasant pigeons?



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone who knows the answer, I'd like to know. I know that there is bronze present but don't know much else. It's an interesting color and I'd like to know all of the genetics that go into it. I think they are one of the Starlings, so german toy I guess is the group. Does this mean that the bronze is only toy stencil bronze? What else makes the interesting pattern and color? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Bill,

I've raised quite a few Danish Suabians. There genetics are pretty much identical to what we call Pheasant Pigeons here in the States.

Because of what the Danish breeders told me, and what I bred in the loft, I can state that not only is Toy Stencil (the whole complex) involved but so is Frill Stencil. Back in the early part of the 20th century, Danish breeders added Oriental Frill to lighten the birds up - in fact, i raised one bird in the nest that was perfectly frill marked - disposed of it before my head caught up to my hand.

The Pheasant pigeons are a mix of German Starlings that were crested and likely anything else that was lightened. They were actually pretty pathetic looking overall for a lot of years until some began to really work with them. I'm pretty sure some of the Danish Suabians may have been introduced to them also in the past twenty or so years, as well as some of the more recent Starling imports as well.

Most of the birds also carry dirty, sooty, a whole mess of other stuff, and something that helps the tail look almost black even though the bird itself is a T-pattern or check in most cases.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*thanks Frank*



bluecheck said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I've raised quite a few Danish Suabians. There genetics are pretty much identical to what we call Pheasant Pigeons here in the States.
> 
> ...


I had mine over 40 years ago and they were peak crested. They were very uniform in color and pattern. I was always amazed at such a complicated mess being fixed so well that they all looked nearly the same. How would one find what all is in there?

Bill


----------

